# Interchanging of seats



## Zbald (Apr 9, 2013)

The seats in my 84 Z31 are extremely worn out. I would like to replace them with a pair of seats from a 1990 Z32. Does anyone know if this is a simple swap? I am looking for comfort not a racing seat.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think they are even close to matching.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it won't be a simple fit. You most likely will have to make a set of heavily modded seat rails. I have never seen a z31 with z32 seats in it so I think it would be a lot of trouble.


----------



## Zbald (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I may just have the current seats removed and rebuilt, reupohlstered.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Look on z31performance.com. Post a WTB ad for a local seat. There are several members in Cleveland and Akron that may have something for you. I'm located in Canton, but I don't have any seats.


----------

